# Help ID this please.....



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Im interested in buying this serra from a member. He bought it as a black piranha but it could be something else. I just dont want it to be a sanchezi caus i already have one. This is the pic in his ad:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I brightened up the image a bit:

View attachment 60928


Based on shape and coloration, I think it's an S. rhombeus.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Based on shape and coloration, I think it's an S. rhombeus.
[snapback]1021262[/snapback]​[/quote]

I agree.... Looks exactly like my 3 inch rhom.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Aren't those bars on the flank?

I think it's Compressus.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey this rhom is sold ! I sent him an e-mail wednesday night telling him that i'm buying it


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> Hey this rhom is sold ! I sent him an e-mail wednesday night telling him that i'm buying it
> [snapback]1021557[/snapback]​


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Sam said:


> Aren't those bars on the flank?
> 
> I think it's Compressus.
> [snapback]1021506[/snapback]​


my first thought.
compressus maybe???


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> Hey this rhom is sold ! I sent him an e-mail wednesday night telling him that i'm buying it


Well, i live in quebec, which is about 156 miles from montreal and i can't find any rhom in my place so that's why i absolutely this rhom !


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Damn buddy, slow your roll..... lol Best of luck to ya


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> > Hey this rhom is sold ! I sent him an e-mail wednesday night telling him that i'm buying it
> 
> 
> Well, i live in quebec, which is about 156 miles from montreal and i can't find any rhom in my place so that's why i absolutely this rhom !
> [snapback]1021809[/snapback]​


Before making the trip down to montréal, I suggest you get a positive ID on this fish from Frank.

I'm not sure it's a rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im thinking compressus also based on the bars. He looks pretty small yet though.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also think that the fish belong to the Compressus group because of the 'Spots and Bars' but it needs time to grow in order to make a possitive id...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For some reason I think he's too much torpedo-shaped to be a Compressus member.
Just a hunch, though...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> For some reason I think he's too much torpedo-shaped to be a Compressus member.
> Just a hunch, though...
> [snapback]1022143[/snapback]​


I agree...but he looks to only be a couple inches so maybe that changes with age.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the photo touch up Judazz. My main concern is that it is NOT a sanchezi. I already have a 4 incher sanch and do not want a second. It would be cool if Frank could give his 2 cents on this aswell....


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i think it isn't a sanch i see no belly scutes


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Frank where are u???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Cobra Posted May 12 2005, 08:03 PM
> Frank where are u???


I'm working on OPEFE web site, go visit.









Likely S. compressus. Allow it to grow out more and repost with a good flank view.


----------

